# Setzer(s) Photo Shoots



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I got my first boy yesterday a little rescue from a family, a aunt got it for her niece and the parents didn't want a hedgehog around so I took the little guy in and let me tell you he doesn't even know how to huff its quiet strange with my "personable" girls. He's seven weeks and so gosh darn adorable unfortunately my camera isn't working much so I only have a few photos to share for now of my little cutie pie he is 155 grams.









*Sniff, Sniff*









*Hello HHC!*









*NOM NOM!* (He fell asleep in his bowl after eating so cute )









*Behold my cuteness!*


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! He's so cute. You must have posted this the exact same time I posted your note. He's adorable. The cuteness....love it!! Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Indeed he barely quills and not one huff not pop from him he is quiet an explorer and has already taken to his new home, he's small so no luck on the wheel yet


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

What a doll!! I adore the second pic! His ears look ginormous  And those baby blues <3 Consider his cuteness beheld, lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's awesome for a rescue...do you know where the people got him? He's so young though, he'll never know he was adopted....


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks,

He is quiet the charmer!

His feet are grey/pinkish and his mask is such a lovely dark brown.

I had to help him with his first cricket hunt but he got the hang of it quick, tasty buggers!

He doesn't mind being pet anywhere which is so refreshing however I love my girls in all their huffy ways Celeste will always be a scared little quill ball and Feral will always just huff without quilling 

Surprised no one asked about his name since my names are so unique lol


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, what's with the name? (there!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Hey, what's with the name? (there!)


I'm a gamer geek Setzer is a video game character from Final Fantasy VI as is Celeste

Setzer is a loveable adventurer and Celeste is a cold and distant beauty


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe that Celeste is cold, though. How can a cutie pie be so aloof? It's like taking a huffy hedgie seriously. psh. Doesn't work. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Rainy said:


> I can't believe that Celeste is cold, though. How can a cutie pie be so aloof? It's like taking a huffy hedgie seriously. psh. Doesn't work. :lol:


She is a clicky huffy thing sometimes she shows signs of coming out of her shell and then she is just back to huff click click hiss POP!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a little cutie  That is so exciting you got another hedgie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's simply lovely! So adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! He's stunning, love that dark mask.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG he is so cute! I'm totally jealous lol I wanna nice little boy hedgie too :mrgreen: 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Love Love LOVE the mask! He is beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need to just splat after stuffing myself with kibble*









*This seems as good a place as any to splat*









*Bonding time, shmonding time I need a nap I've been up for like five minutes*









*I like to sleep with my head peeking out for incoming hands!*









*Mealworms!!!!*









*Mmmmm Dinner!*









*MEALIES!!!!!!*









*IS that what I think it is?!?!? MEAL WORM!!!*


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. He's adorable! Great shots of hedgie tail!!! But, I love the munching pictures! XD


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

He is a little pro at hunting surpassing even Feral I think in his abilities..

But the way he curls his tail up all the time is so gosh darn cute >.<

Setzer did something gross in the bath tub I missed spot cleaning after the girls hunt and he found some of Feral's left over stool and anointed all over himself so gross XD


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Please excuse Setzer's messy home 









*I HAZ WATER!?*









*DATZ some GEWD Water!*









*Must lather up quills*









*Missed a spot!*









*Aren't I adorable?*









*Why are there no mealworms!?!*









*Hmmm I suppose this will do  got to stretch to get there though...*









*Thirsty Thirsty!*









*Must lather more quills!*









*Goodnight...*


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

>.< He is so gosh darn cute!! I love his little curvy tail when he splats! I just wanna play with it lol. And the anointing with Ferals leftovers....gross :lol: My favorite is definitely that last one of him falling asleep curled up. Just..plain...ADORABLE!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks I love how his tail curls up it makes me think of slowpoke the pokemon XD










He is so gosh darn cute, got a video I'll be uploading of him in a few


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

That last set of pictures is sooooo cute! Was he really annointing over water? Liam never annoits so I am always jealous when I see those hedgie yoga poses. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TWCOGAR, Be on high alert, hedgie napping in planning  
He's to cute!
NEED. MORE. PICURES. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are fabulous~ Now where is that promised video???


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Video will be up sometime tomorrow its very large because I had to do a lot of editing to make it somewhat visble since it was done in the dark at night with just a flashlight as lighting on my little guy his noises are so cute ^.^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such good pictures!! I love how he stretches up to get a drink. That curly tail is too cute! And the last picture...sigh...so precious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

HE is soo silly with so many quirks although he zooms for crickets and is like a twinkie on stilts he is not a wheeler he knows how to but is weird about it so I am going to get him a saucer to see if maybe he takes to that, right now he uses his CSBW to poop and pee in and then go about his routine...


----------

